# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Bergen palauttaa ratikat ensimmäisenä pohjoismaissa

## JE

Norjan kakkoskaupungista Bergenistä saattaa tulla ensimmäinen pohjoismainen kaupunki, joka palauttaa raitiotiet 1960-70-lukujen lakkautusaallon jälkeen.

Norjan nykyinen oikeistohallitus on päättänyt antaa hankkeelle valtion tukea ainakin paikallisten nettiuutisten mukaan. http://www.bt.no/lokalt/bergen/artic...ticleID=394416

Poliittinen kädenvääntö on aiemmin tuottanut hankkeelle vaikeuksia, mutta myös syyskuussa tulevat vaalit todennäköisesti voittavat vasemmistopuolueet ovat hankkeen kannalla.

Ensi vaiheessa rataa rakennettaisiin Bergenin keskustasta Nesttuniin 1640 miljoonalla Norjan kruunulla eli yli 200 miljoonalla eurolla. Tämän linjan alkuosa on jokseenkin identtinen kaupungin tähän saakka viimeisen, v. 1965 lakkautetun linjan kanssa. Hanke on kuitenkin myöhästynyt siinä määrin, että rakennustyöt alkavat vasta ensi vuonna. Alun perin radan piti olla vuonna 2005 jo valmis. Kapuloita rattaisiin ovat laittaneet mm. paikallinen linja- ja johdinautoliikennöitsijä omine ehdotuksineen kaksinivelisten bussien käytöstä, sekä poliittisella tasolla myös oikeistopopulistinen edistyspuolue, joka on hyvin yksityisautoilumyönteinen. Vaikka valtion tuki helpottaa hankkeen toteutumisedellytyksiä olennaisesti, pikaraitiotien toteutumiselle voi silti ilmestyä vielä esteitä.

Tietoa hankkeesta:
http://www.bybane.no/

Edit: Tarkennetaan vielä, että valtion tuki koskee siis nimenomaan alkuinvestointia. Radan liikennöinti on arvioitu itsekannattavaksi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Bergenin ratikkahankkeen omiin nettisivuihin www.bybane.no kannattaa perehtyä, jos on kiinnostunut nykyaikaisesta raideliikenteestä

Erityisesti tämä vertailu Bergenin pikaraitiotiehankkeesta suhteessa kansainvälisiin kokemuksiin on terveellistä luettavaa mm. tampereen pikaraitiotiehanketta pohtiville:
http://www.bybane.no/ABR_notat06_sammenligning.pdf

Pääpointti on se, että ei pikaraitiotiessä Bergenin (tai Tampereen tai Turun) kokoisessa kaupungissa ole mitään ihmeellistä. Se on normaali liikenne-investointi kestävämpään liikenteeseen ja kaupunkikehitykseen.

----------


## JE

Myös Tanskan Århusissa on varmistumassa rahoitus pikaraitiotielle. Ilmeisesti projekti toteutettaisiin Karlsruhen mallin mukaan, eli myös valtion rataverkkoa hyödynnetään. Århusin seudulla kaikki rataosuudet ovat tosin sähköistämättömiä, joten ainakaan toistaiseksi kaksivirtavaunuille ei ole tarvetta. Kiintoisaa joka tapauksessa on, että Århusin projekti muistuttaa Tampereen ja Turun kaavailuja jopa enemmän kuin Bergenin linja.

Jyllandsposten

Tanskalaisista pikaraitiotiehankkeista (tämäkin sivu valitettavasti vain tanskaksi):
http://www.letbaner.dk/

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Todella hyvä uutinen. Täytyy perehtyä Århusin malliin. Se yhdistää ilmeisesti liikennelaitoksen rationalisointia ja kiinteistöverotusta rahoituskeinona.

----------


## Piirka

Kaupunkiradan linjausta alkaa hahmottua Bergenin keskustassa. Huomenna avataan uusi kävelykatu "räkää leikkaamalla" (klippe snor -  ei vaiskaan:  nauhaa leikkaamalla)  klo 12. Kävelykadulle tulee talvisin lämmittetty jalankulkualue. Tulevalla rata-aluella on tällä hetkellä paljasta betonia. Uusissa valaisinpylväissä on ilmajohtojen kannatinorret jo asennettu.

Bergens Tidenden verkkolehdessä kuva.

Piirka

----------


## JE

Hyvältä näyttää. Ilmeisesti toukokuussa 2009 olisi liikenne tarkoitus aloittaa.

----------


## Skurubisin

Tehdään pieni oikaisu: Nesttun sijaitsee ensimmäisen etapin toisessa päässä. Eli se on esikaupunki eikä keskusta. Olen itse ollut siellä jokusen kerran bussia vaihtamassa. Ja kesällä lähden luultavasti taas sinne.  :Smile: 

/Skurubisin

----------


## Eira

Pikaraitiotie ja pohjoismaiden kakkoskaupungit.
Ruotsin kakkoskaupungissa Göteborgissa on raitiotie ollut koko ajan kaupungin pääliikennemuoto, ja verkosto on Ruotsin suurin.
Norjan ja Tanskan kakkoskaupungeissa Bergenissä ja Århusissa on raitiotien palautus, eli pikaraitiotien suunnittelu ja toteutus ovat edenneet pitkälle, niinkuin tästäkin säikeestä selviää.
Esimerkkiä seuraten tulisi myös Suomen molemmille kakkoskaupunkiseuduille, Turkuun ja Tampereelle, palauttaa sähköinen joukkoliikenne, nyt pikaraitiotien muodossa, eli suunnitteluun ja toteutukseen pitäisi paneutua nyt tositoimin. Korkeitten perustamiskustannusten jälkeen, joihin valtio ja EU osallistuisivat, liikennöinti kannattaisi itse itsensä, ja tuottaisi mahdollisesti voittoakin.




> Kaupunkiradan linjausta alkaa hahmottua Bergenin keskustassa. Uusissa valaisinpylväissä on ilmajohtojen kannatinorret jo asennettu.


Samoin Turussa Tuomiokirkkosillan valaisinpylväisiin, tosin perua jo edelliseltä raitsikkakaudelta.

----------


## Piirka

> Tehdään pieni oikaisu: Nesttun sijaitsee ensimmäisen etapin toisessa päässä. Eli se on esikaupunki eikä keskusta. Olen itse ollut siellä jokusen kerran bussia vaihtamassa. Ja kesällä lähden luultavasti taas sinne.


Hupsankeikkaa, meni Nesttunit ja keskustat sekaisin, akkuratt!  BT:n valokuvassa Nesttun näytti sen verran keskustalta.  :Very Happy:  Lisää kuvia Nesttunin tolpista täällä. Radan varsinaiset rakennustyöt alkavat vasta ensi vuonna.

Tämän kuun lopulla tulee kuluneeksi tasan 40 vuotta siitä kun kaupunkiraitioteiden viimeinen linja (1 Sandviken-Minde) lopetettiin.

Kakkoskaupungeista puheenollen: kvintetti olisi täydellinen, jos Islannin kakkoskaupunki Akureyri ottaisi ratikat käyttöön. Ikuiseksi utopiaksi jäisi moinen ajatus, kaupungin asukasluku (n. 15.000) takannee sen, että joukkoliikenne tuskin on kovinkaan itsekannattavaa.  Nettietsiskelyn jälkeen on todettava, että Akureyrissä ei edes ole paikallisliikennettä. Kaukobussiliikennettä kylläkin.

Piirka

----------


## JE

Asukaslukuakin ratkaisevampaa on, että Akureyri on huomattavan tiiviis, puuttomassa Islannissa kun esikaupungeilta tietyt olennaiset edellytykset puuttuvat. Viihtyisä paikka se toki on ilman vaunujakin. Sen sijaan Reykjavikhan on raitioteitä viime vuosina kaavaillut, ja myös paikallisesta rautatiestä (jos toteutuu, saattaisi hyvinkin olla pikaraitiotietyyppinen) pääkaupungin ja lentokenttäkaupunki Keflavikin välille on tehty selvityksiä.

Piirkalle: Bergenin ykköslinjaa ajettiin loppuvaiheessa vain osuudella Minde-Engen. Sandvikenin pätkästä oli luovuttu 1961.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Lisää kuvia Nesttunin tolpista täällä. Radan varsinaiset rakennustyöt alkavat vasta ensi vuonna.


Katsotaan viellä tarkemmin tämän viimeinen kuva niin näkyy jotenkin, miten järjestelyt on tänä päivänä. Eli bussipysäkkin nimi on Nesttun Terminalen, ja itse pysäkki on niin sanottu "saari laituri". Matkustajilla on siis helppo vaihtaa linjasta toiseen tarvittaessa tässä solmukohdassa. Se Carrus K204 maakaasuauto josta näkyy takavalot on menossa keskustan suntaan ja se Säffle 2000, josta ajovalot näkyy, joko tullut keskustasta tai on menossa etenpäin "maaseudulle". Järjestelmä tuntui toimivan ihan fiksusti.  :Smile: 

/Skurubisin

----------


## Skurubisin

Yritin etsiä, mutta en löytänyt vastausta seuraavaan kysymykseen: Milloin rata Sentrummista Nesttuniin on liikennöintikunnossa?

/Skurubisin

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tämänhetkisen suunnitelman mukaan rata olisi liikennöintikunnossa toukokuussa 2009 eli noin kahden ja puolen vuoden rakennusajan jälkeen.
Lähde: http://www.bybane.no/introduksjon.html

Bergenin pikaraitiotieprojektista käytännössä kaiken tarpeellisen löytää sivulta: http://www.bybane.no/

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Norjan eduskunta on hyväksynyt Bergenin pikaraitiotien rahoituksen. Varsinaiset rakennustyöt alkavat syksyllä. Erilaisia valmistelevia töitä kuten Nesttunin kävelykeskustassa on jo tehty ja rakennussuunnittelu on pitkällä.

Hankkeen nettisivut

Onnea bergeniläisille! 

Avajaisiin varmaankin sitten lähtee ainakin bussilastillinen suomalaisia joukkoliikenneharrastajia, eikö niin?

----------


## JE

Minä ainakin ilmoittaudun mukaan avajaisiin. Eli onnittelut Bergeniin hienosta ratkaisusta.

----------


## Skurubisin

Joo, minä ilmoittaudun heti! Lähden myöskin luultavasti nyt kesällä katsomaan miten työt sujuu. Eli eiköhän jotain kuvia ole odotettavissa   :Wink: 

/Skurubisin

----------


## Skurubisin

> Minä ainakin ilmoittaudun mukaan avajaisiin. Eli onnittelut Bergeniin hienosta ratkaisusta.


Joo. Projekti menee eteenpäin, kuninkaallinen joukkoliikenneministeriö on ehdottanut ensi vuoden (2007) budjetissa 497 milj. kruunua (noin 62,1 milj. ) bybanenille josta 475 miljoonaa kruunua (noin 59,4 milj. ) tulee tietullista (joka rakennettiin väliaikaiseksi....)

Ps. Mielestäni luin aikaisemmin päivällä että Bergenissä ei ole satanut vettä 35 päivään, minkä takia ilma on hyvin saasteista. Eli eiköhän noilla tietulleilla ole ihan hyvin käyttöä. (Bergen on Euroopan sateisin kaupunki)

/Skurubisin

----------


## Skurubisin

Niin tässä kesällä jo valittiin kuka voittaa design-kilpailun. Voittaja oli työ nimeltä "Banen Vårr" (Meidän rata). Ehdotuksen takana on työryhmä, joka koostuu ryhmistä: Fuggibaggi Design, Arkitekgruppen Cubus, T-Michael ja Kontrapunkt.

Ehdotuksesta löytyy myös esite
http://www.bybane.no/Banen_vaar.pdf (4.59 MB)
Ovatko he saaneet väri-ideansa Helsingistä... oranssi

Kaikki neljä ehdokasta on esitetty tässä:
http://www.bybane.no/designkonkurransen.html

Sivuilla on myöskin pieni videopätkä.

Jos joku nyt matkustelee noilla kulmilla, niin kauppakeskus "Galleriet":ssa on tästä pikaraitiotiestä näyttely ja myöskin pienoismalli Bergenin kaupungista mittakaavassa 1/100 (muistaakseni), josta näkyy miltä keskusta näyttää vuonna 2020. Jostan syystä juuri Kaigaten missä Bybanen pitäisi kulkea on mallissa jätetty kokonaan pois.

/Skurubisin

----------


## Skurubisin

Nyt vihdoin pikaraitiotien rakennustyöt on aloitettu Norjan Bergenissä!
Liikenneministeri Liv Signe Navarsete laski ensimmäisen kiskonpalan Kaigaten-katuun. Koko linjan Nestuniin pitäis olla valmis vuonna 2010. Hinta on noin 300 miljoonaa euroa.

Norjalaiset uutislinkit:
Bergens Tidende
BergensAvisen
NRK

----------


## petteri

Radan pituus 9.8 km. Hinta-arvio 2200M NOK = 280M euroa.  28 miljonaa euroa/km.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Selvitin asiaa, ja osoittautui, että kustannukset ovat nousseet Norjan rakennusalan korkean kustannustason takia aiemmin arvioidusta 1640 MNOK:ista (budjetti) ja 1800 MNOK:ista (katto), joka olisi indeksikorjattuna 1746 MNOK (budjetti) 1917 MNOK (katto). Nyt uusi sovittu budjettiraami on 2200 MNOK (budjetti) ja 2400 MNOK (katto)

Kyse on nimenomaan siitä, että kansainvälisesti kilpailutetut urakat (20%) ovat pysyneet budjetissa ja Norjan sisäisesti kilpailutetut urakat (80%) ovat ylittäneet budjetin.

Bergenin kaupunginvaltuusto budjetista

Internet-sivu investointikustannuksista

Bergenissä toteutetaan maaston vuoksi useita kalliotunneleita, jollaisia ei vastaavasti tarvita Helsingin, Tampereen eikä Turun pikaraitioteillä.
Aikaisempien investointikustannusselvitysten mukaiset yksikkökustannukset ovat suuruusluokaltaan vastanneet ruotsalaisia ja saksalaisia yksikkökustannuksia.

Norjan talouden erilaisen tilanteen vuoksi suhtaudun varauksella siihen, että kustannusarvioita suoraan verrattaisiin Suomeen. Vaikka meilläkin on rakennusala ylikuumentunut ja nousukausi lakipisteessään, ei talous ihan samassa kuosissa ole kuin Norjassa. Lisäksi Norja ei kuulu EU:hun, joka nostaa rakennusalan kustannustasoa.

Muutoinkin olen itse arvioinut, että Suomen kustannuksia voidaan kohtuullisen suoraan verrata vain Ruotsiin ja Saksaan.

----------


## aaltos

Satelliittikuvasta näkyy Östre Nesttunvegen olevan tietöiden kohteena. Johtuukohan Bybanen rakentamisesta ? Katu on lähes nuolen alla, joka tulee satelliittikuvaan  hakussanalla "Nesttun"  http://maps.google.fi/ kartta/satelliittikuvapalvelusta.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Satelliittikuvasta näkyy Östre Nesttunvegen olevan tietöiden kohteena. Johtuukohan Bybanen rakentamisesta ? Katu on lähes nuolen alla, joka tulee satelliittikuvaan  hakussanalla "Nesttun"  http://maps.google.fi/ kartta/satelliittikuvapalvelusta.


Ei suoranaisesti. 1. vaihe ei ylety ihan tuonne Nesttun Senteriin saakka, vaan loppuu ennen sitä kiertoliittymää, missä näkyy bussiterminaali ja pohjoispäässä näkyy keltainen GAIA-bussi (nyk. TIDE Buss). Muistaakseni katu peruskorjattiin ja samalla tehtiin esivalmistelutyöt raitiotietä varten. Tämä peruskorjaus valmistui ainakin vuosi sitten ja on mainittu tässä ketjussa aikaisemmin. Eli kun 2.vaihe sitten joskus rakennetaan, niin on suht helppoa vaan laittaa kiskot ja sitten kjøræilemææn!  :Very Happy: 

/Skurubisin

----------


## Skurubisin

> Hinta on noin 300 miljoonaa euroa.





> Radan pituus 9.8 km. Hinta-arvio 2200M NOK = 280M euroa.  28 miljonaa euroa/km.


Otin hinnan lehdestä (2,4 miljardia NOK ja kurssi 8 NOK = 1 ). Jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin EKP keskikurssi on 7,8338 (11.01.2008). Se tekee 306 364 727,21.
Eli 2,2 mrd on 280 834 333,27 ~281M

----------


## Albert

Bergenin Variobahn

----------


## vristo

Bergenin ratikasta juttua hieman skyscrapercity-foorumilla, jossa järjestelmä luokitellaan käyttäjän toimesta light railiksi.

----------


## Compact

Bergenin ratikkaprojektit: museoraitiotie sekä kaupunkirata, kumpikin valmistuvat kovaa vauhtia. 
Huom. Bergenin Varioratikka saa lasikaton!

Linkki: http://raitio.org/nmsk/besporvei.pdf

----------


## risukasa

Lasikatto matalaratikassa on kyllä aika ihmeellinen asia. Lähes kaikki vaunun vahvavirtatekniikkahan sijaitsee katolla.

----------


## Albert

*Light Rail:*
Bybanen: The Bergen Ligt Rail Sysytem




> The backlighted panels could even give the impression of a glass roof by showing a motif for example of a blue sky.

----------


## Skurubisin

Pikaraitiotien radan liikennöjtsijä on valittu ja se tulee olemaan Fjord1 Partner A/S
Firma on yhteenliittymä yhtiöistä Fjord1 Nordvestlandske (49%) ja Keolis Nordic (51%).

/Skurubisin

----------


## Skurubisin

Vario-vaunut alkaa saapumaan tänne joulukuussa, jonka jälkeen tehdään koeajoja ja kuljettajien koulutusta. Ymmärtääkseni ennen virallista avauspäivää  tullaan kuljettamaan matkustajia ilmaiseksi koeluontaisesti silloin tällöin ja esim. kansallispäivänä 17. toukokuuta on ajeluita.

Kuljettajien rekrytointi ja haastattelut aloitetaan tämän vuoden elokuuussa.

Virallinen avauspäivämäärä on lauantaina 19. kesäkuuta 2010. Vajaan vuoden odotus vielä...

/Skurubisin

----------


## TEP70

Tässä pari kuvaa Bergenin tulevan raitiotien keskustan päätepysäkiltä. Kuvattu heinäkuun puolivälissä. Kaigatenilla oli kiskot koko matkalla rautatieasemalta Christies gatelle. Kaigatenin ja Christies gaten risteys oli vielä täysin auki, samoin rautatieaseman edustan Kaigatenin ja Strømgatenin risteys.

1: näkymä Olav Kyrres gatelta rautatieasemalle päin
2: näkymä Kaigatenin päästä päätepysäkille

----------


## Skurubisin

Kuin katsoin wwwbybane.no niin huomasin että siellä on kuvia uudesta Variosta joka on tullut ulos tehtaasta: http://fotoblogg.bybanen.no/-/image/...14203_-10-2009

/Skurubisin

----------


## Albert

*Ensimmäinen vaunu Bergenissä 7.12.*

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Bergenissä on ajettu raitiovaunukoeajoja 12.2.2010 alkaen, ks.
Kuvablogi Bergenistä

----------


## JE

Bergeniin on nyt tilattu viisi lisävaunua. Kaikkiaan Bergeniin on siten näillä näkymin tulossa 17 Varion sarja.

http://www.stadlerrail.com/de/medien...-bergennorweg/

----------


## Skurubisin

Ensimäinen raitiovaunu-onnetomuus on tapahtunut Bergenissä kuin vaunut 201 ja 202 ottivat yhteen Kaigatenilla. Tämä tapahtui kaksi viikkoa ennen radan avajaisia. Henkiövauriolta vältyttiin mutta aineelisia vahinkoja saatiin kyllä aikaseksi. Toinen vaunu suistui raiteltaan. Nyt ne pähkäilee tällä jos rata pystyy avaamaan suunitelman mukaisesti 22. kesäkuuta. 

Artikkeli tapatuneesta:
http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/hordaland/1.7156859

Kuvia:
http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/h...allery-content

"onnettomuus joka ei voinut tapahtua"
http://www.bt.no/nyheter/lokalt/Uhel...e-1098905.html
Täällä lukee että syy voi olla automaatissessa kulunvalovonnassa joka myöskin ohjaa vaihteita. kyseinen vaihde olisi käänetty käsikäytöiseksi, mutta kuljettjalle tämä seikka ei ollut ilmoitettu.

T: Skurubisin

----------


## Skurubisin

Yksi mielenkiintoinen seikka mitä olen huomannut että raitiotien ja tieliikenteen tasoristeyksien varoitusmerkit autoilijolle on höyryveturista varoittava liikenemerikki! Asiallista!

/Skurubisin

----------


## Skurubisin

Hordalandin lääninhallitus (?, Fylkestinget) on päättänyt että seuraavia neljää pikaraitiotierataa aletaan suunitella, kun on saatu rakennus- ja suunnittelulupa seuraaville linjoille:

Rådal  Bergen lufthamn Flesland (nykyisen radan jatke Bergenin lentekokentälle)
Bergen sentrum  Åsane (Pohjoiseen)
Bergen sentrum  Haukeland sjukehus  Mindemyren  Fyllingsdalen (Keskussairaalan kautta nykyisen radan kanssa risteävä lounaaseen)
Bergen sentrum  Loddefjord  Straume (Länteen)

Ja aikaisemmin kevällä päätettiin, että nykyisen radan valmistuttua jatketta Nestun-Rådal (Lagunen Storsenter) aletaan heti rakentaa.

/Skurubisin

----------


## Skurubisin

Norsk Rikskringkasting eli NRK teki aikaisemmin dokumenttiohjelman Bergensbanen minut før minut, jossa laitettiin kamera junan veturin eteen ja ajettiin Bergenistä Osloon. Tämä ohjelmakonsepti on nyt saanut jatkoa, "Bybanen minut før minut". Matka alkaa Nestunista ja vaunu ajaa keskustaan. Tämä ajo ei ole linjaliikennettä, vaan ns. koeajoa.

http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/hordaland/1.7167110

Hyvää matkaa ja nauttikaa ajelusta!

/Skurubisin

----------


## JE

Bergenin raitioteiden avajaiset on tänään 22.6.2010. Liikennettä tullaan alkuvaiheessa hoitamaan vain kolmella vaunulla ja puolen tunnin vuorovälillä. Vaunuja on toimitettu Bergeniin tähän mennessä kuusi kappaletta (nrot 201-206), mutta vaunut 201-203 ovat onnettomuuksien jäljiltä toistaiseksi ajokelvottomia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Bergenin raitiotie avattiin 22.6.2010 klo 1130 alkaen. Kuningatar Sonjaa kuljettanut raitiovaunu saapui keskustaan noin 12.36. Avajaisissa oli noin 10 000 ihmistä.

Ensimmäisenä päivänä liikennöidyn ilmaisliikenteen vuoroväli oli noin 15 minuuttia, koska kaikki ajokelpoiset vaunut olivat käytössä. Vaunut olivat tupaten täynnä vielä illallakin.

Palaute lehdistössä oli kiittävää ja poliitikot juhlatilaisuuksissa aivan innoissaan. 

Bergenin raitiotietä jatketaan välittömästi Nesttunista Rådaliin, työt alkavat 26.6. Myöhemmin raitiotietä jatketaan Rådalista Fleslandin lentokentälle, keskustasta pohjoiseen Sandvikenin ja Åsanen suuntaan sekä keskustasta toinen linja etelään Haukelandiin ja Fyllingsdaleniin.

Alla kuva vaunusta, joka toi kuningatar Sonjan keskustaan.

----------


## hmikko

> http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/hordaland/1.7167110
> 
> Hyvää matkaa ja nauttikaa ajelusta!


Kiitos, varsin valaiseva video. Pisteet kappaleesta Valiumvals ja melkein radalle toikkaroivasta lapsilaumasta, joka alkoi kirkua, kun kuski soitti kelloa. Aikamoiset tunnelit on Bergeniin tehty ja pinta-alaa otettu autoliikenteeltä reippaasti (liekö autoille rakennettu väyliä vastaavasti muualle?). Raide-Jokeria odotellessa.

----------


## vristo

> , vaan ns. koeajoa.http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/hordaland/1.7167110
> 
> Hyvää matkaa ja nauttikaa ajelusta!


Onkos tämä nyt se "taruolento", josta jossain toisissa yhteyksissä mainitiin pikaraitiotiestä?

Kyllä sitä vaan muualla osataan rakentaa raitiotiestä metron tai lähijunan veroinen joukkoliikennejärjestelmä. Kateeksi käy, pakko sanoa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:42 ----------




> Raide-Jokeria odotellessa.


Taitaa olla sekin hanke aikalailla "jäissä", kun ei kannata.

Sorry, vaan tämä piikittely ja pessimismi, mutta kun tuota Bybanin videota katselee, niin tulee väkiksinkin mieleeni, että mitähän täällä Helsingissä näpräillään  :Sad: .

----------


## hmikko

> Sorry, vaan tämä piikittely ja pessimismi, mutta kun tuota Bybanin videota katselee, niin tulee väkiksinkin mieleeni, että mitähän täällä Helsingissä näpräillään .


Ei toki näpräillä, vaan tehdään tarmokkaasti hyvin suuria tunneleita. Reilusti pidempiä kuin tuolle Bergenin radalle, itse asiassa.

Helsinkiläisellä asteikolla tuo Bergenin pikaratikan hinta, 290 Me (luku pikaisesti Wikipediasta karkean valuuttakurssimuunnoksen kautta), ei edes vaikuta kovin hirveältä, vaikka se tietysti pikaratitkaksi on tunnelien ja Norjan kustannustason takia poikkeuksellisen kallis.

----------


## vristo

Joo, erona vaikkapa Helsingiin raitioteihin on näköjään se, että meillä ollaan samalla tasolla kuin tuossa videopätkässä esitellään Bergenin raitioteiden edellistä, vuonna 1965, lakkautettua vaihetta, joka oli tavanomainen katuraitiotie, kaikkine puolineen.

Nyt on rakennettu kokonaan uusi Stadtbahn-tasoinen pikaraitiotie, jolla ei ole juurikaan yhteistä edeltäjänsä kanssa. 

Tämä havaitaan jo tavassakin nimittää tallaisia ratoja, kuten tässä Bergenin tapauksessa Byban (=kaupunkirata) tai vaikkapa Tukholmassa Tvärbana. Meillä Helsingissä on "vain" ratikka.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä havaistaan jo tavoissakin nimittää tallaisia ratoja, kuten tässä Bergenin tapauksessa Byban tai vaikkapa Tukholmassa Tvärbana. Meillä Helsingissä on "vain" ratikka.


Niin, byban lienee suomeksi kaupunkirata = Stadtbahn. Mutta ei tämä nimityskäytäntö mitenkään yhtenäistä Euroopassa näytä olevan. Portossa ratikka on metro, kuten monissa muissakin kaupungeissa.

Ranska taitaakin olla kaikkein rohkein. Siellä uusien raitioteiden nimi on tram tai tramway. Pariisin kaikki neljä uutta raitiotietä ovat trameja, vaikka T1 on varsin perinteinen katuraitiotie, T2 on lähes kokonaan entisellä rautatiellä kulkeva ratikka, T3 hyvin moderni katuraitiotie ja T4 entisellä rautatielinjalla toimiva TramTrain. TramTrain oikeastaan kai vain siksi, että se käyttää rautateiden ajojohdinjännitettä kun T2 toimii 750 voltilla. T4:llä on raideyhteys rautatieverkkoon, mutta reitillään se ei missään kohdin aja samalla raiteella muun junaliikenteen kanssa. Operaattorina on kuitenkin SNCF paikallisliikenteessä käyttämänsä Transilien-brandin kanssa.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Niin, byban lienee suomeksi kaupunkirata = Stadtbahn.


Joo, kiitos täsmennyksestäsi; itse lisäsinkin tuon edelliseen viestiini.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:54 ----------

Pari havaintoani lisää tuosta videopätkästä:

Kaikki risteykset autoliikenteen kanssa on oikeita tasoristeyksiä ja siitä on osoittamassa asianmukaiset liikennemerkit (X-merkki tasoristeyksessä ja höyryveturin kuva ennakkomerkkinä). Ajoneuvoliikenteellä näytti olevan moninpaikoin jopa 40km/h:n nopeusrajoituksia, mutta Bybahnin pikaratikka painoi paljon kovempaa (radan max. 70km/h) ohi. Mutta, missä ovat eristysaidat yms. turvatoimet, joita meillä Suomessa vaadittaisiin tuollaisilta radoilta (vai vaadittaisiinko?)?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:09 ----------

Oho! Videolla, noin kohdalla 20:09 joukko pikaraitiotiehen tottumattomia kaupunkilaisia on jäädä pikaratikan alle. Joku naishenkilö lastenvaunujen kanssa näyttää olevan ihan todellisissa vaikeuksissa ja ratikka joutuu pysähtymään, jotten onnettomuutta tapahtuisi. Muutenkin muu liikenne näyttäisi olevan videolla vielä varsin tottumatonta ja yllättynyttä, että raitiotiellä kulkee raitiovaunujakin  :Wink: .

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta, missä ovat eristysaidat yms. turvatoimet, joita meillä Suomessa vaadittaisiin tuollaisilta radoilta (vai vaadittaisiinko?)?


Oiskohan niin, että niitä vaaditaan vain siksi, että saataisiin syitä perustella sitä, että ei voi rakentaa ratikkaa, kun aidatkin ovat niin kalliit...  :Wink: 

Eihän meillä Suomessa ole tieliikenteen kanssa mikään ongelma, että kävellään vaikka 100 km/h liikkuvien ajoneuvojen vieressä. Maaseudulla näin tapahtuu joka puolella, vaikka ajoneuvotiheys on suurempi kuin raitiotiellä. Turvalaitteeksi riittää valkoinen asfalttiin maalattu viiva, eikä aina ole sitäkään.

Kaupungeissa on jalkakäytävät pääkatujen reunoilla, vaikka nopeusrajoitus on 60 km/h. Aitoja laitetaan vain silloin, kun halutaan varmasti estää kadun poikki käveleminen, eli pääsääntöisesti hyvin harvoin.

Miksi siis ratikalle pitäisi olla aita, kun sitä ei tarvita kumipyörillekään, vaikka niiden riski ajaa jalankulkijan päälle on todellinen kun ratikan tapauksessa on vain riski jalankulkijan kävelemisestä ratikan alle?

Tosin ei minulla mitään ole sitä vastaan, että turvallisuutta lisättäisiin aidoin tai pensasrivein. Luulen vain, että kenkä puristaa siitä, että autoille halutaan jättää laiton mahdollisuus kurvata ja pysäköidä jalankulkualueille. Tiedän kyllä, että toinen selitys on, ettei talvikunnossapito ole mahdollista, jos on aita. No, siinäkään asiassa ei taas esteenä ole pysäköity autorivi, joten...

Antero

----------


## vristo

Täsmennän nyt vielä sen verran tuota videota, että se loppupuolella Byban siirtyy aikaisempaa enemmän ihan katuverkkoon, jolloin nopeusrajoitustakin on pudotettu muun ajoneuvoliikenteen mukaiseksi (taisi olla 30km/h) ja näkyi joitain osuuksia, jotka olivat joukkoliikenteen yhteiskaistoja (eli bussejakin siellä). Myös risteykset muuttuivat keskustan tuntumassa enemmän tavanomaisiksi risteyksiksi, mutta ratikan vahvat etuudet näissäkin olivat kohdallaan.

Epäilemättä Raide-Jokerikin voisi olla juuri jotain tällaista ja mieleeni tulee myös, että Bybana voisi olla hyvänä esikuvana myös ajoittain puheena olleelle TramWestillekin-skenaariollekin (tai jollekin vastaavalle).

----------


## hmikko

> Oho! Videolla, noin kohdalla 20:09 joukko pikaraitiotiehen tottumattomia kaupunkilaisia on jäädä pikaratikan alle. Joku naishenkilö lastenvaunujen kanssa näyttää olevan ihan todellisissa vaikeuksissa ja ratikka joutuu pysähtymään, jotten onnettomuutta tapahtuisi. Muutenkin muu liikenne näyttäisi olevan videolla vielä varsin tottumatonta ja yllättynyttä, että raitiotiellä kulkee raitiovaunujakin.


Juu, itseäkin hieman hirvitti paikoitellen, erityisesti se koululaisryhmä tai mitä kakaroita lienevät olleet. Tuo lienee ymmärrettävä siinä valossa, että kyseessä oli koeajo ja raitiotie oli ollut pitään rakenteilla, joten ehkä ihmiset olivat tottuneet käyttämään sitä kävelyalueena. Lisäksi modernit ratikat ovat niin hiljaisia, että ei synny samanlaista refleksiä pysyä kauempana kuin minkä jatkuvasti meluava autokaista aiheuttaisi. Sinänsä tietysti kaikki mitä Antero kirjoitti turvajärjestelyistä on totta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä muutamia linkkejä uutisointiin Bybanenin avajaisista. 

Kaikki NRK:n uutiset Bybanenista

Kuvagalleria avajaisista

Ulkomaisten asiantuntijoiden, mm. kommunalråd Laksosen arviot raitiotiestä

Kaikki Bergens Tidenden uutiset Bybanenista

Laitan omia kuviani avajaisista kun olen saanut ne esim. jollekin kuvapalvelimelle.

Pari kommenttia aikaisempaan:
- Oikea termi on "bybane" e:llä ja se on juurikin kaupunkirata / Stadbahn.
- Bergenin raitiotie on teknisesti periaatteessa samanlainen moderni raitiotie kuin vanhojen saksalaisten raitioteiden modernisoidut tai uudet osuudet esimerkiksi Rostockissa tai Karlsruhessa, tai osin esimerkiksi Göteborgin raitiotie. Bergenin vanha raitiotie olisi nykyisin teksisesti samanlainen, jos se olisi säilytetty ja sitä kehitetty ja laajennettu saksalaisen parhaan käytännön mukaan.
- Kaikki tunnelit Bergenissä ovat maaston sanelemia.

----------


## vristo

> - Oikea termi on "bybane" e:llä ja se on juurikin kaupunkirata / Stadbahn.


Joo, ilmanmuuta. Pahoittelen epätarkkuttani asiassa; toki esimerkiksi metro on oslolaisittain T-Bane.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ensimmäisiä onnistumistietoja Bergenistä:

Tiistain 22.6 ilmaisliikenteessä 18.000 matkustajaa, 11 h liikennettä 15-30 min vuorovälillä.
Lauantain 26.6 liikenteessä 16 000 matkustajaa, 18 h liikennettä 30 min vuorovälillä 2 vaunulla, 13-19 15 min vuorovälillä 4 vaunulla.

Ennustettu arkipäivän matkamäärä 26 000 5 min vuorovälillä.

Eli 2/3 matkaennusteesta saavutettu 1/6 - 1/3 kapasiteetista.

Saapa nähdä, mitkä ovat matkamäärät syksyllä 10 min vuorovälillä ja bussilinjaston muutosten jälkeen. Taitaa 26 000 ylittyä mukavasti.

----------


## JE

Nuo matkustajamäärät viittaavat siihen, että aiemmat ennusteet voi unohtaa saman tien. Aineksia on kaikesta päätellen hyvinkin samanlaiseen raitiovaunujen renessanssiin pohjoismaissa kuin millainen joku vuosikymmen sitten koettiin Ranskassa Nantesin ja Grenoblen järjestelmien menestyksen siivittämänä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Linkissä muutamia Bergen - kuvia avajaisista JLF:llä

----------


## JaniP

Todella upeaa. Kunpa joku päivä Turussakin saisi elää ratikanavajaiset. Pitäisi saada mahdollisimman moni kunnallispoliitikko käymään Bergenissä ja myöhemmin niissä kaupungeissa joihin tullaan rakentamaan pikaraitiotie.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Turkulainen 30.6.2010 Bergenin pikaraitiotiestä

Onko kotikaupunkisi, Dubain metron innokkaasti uutisoinut media jo uutisoinut Bergenistä? Laita uutisvinkkiä eteenpäin!

Åbo Underrättelser uutisoi asian 23.6.2010 samaan tapaan kuin Turkulainen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ensimmäisiä onnistumistietoja Bergenistä:
> 
> Tiistain 22.6 ilmaisliikenteessä 18.000 matkustajaa, 11 h liikennettä 15-30 min vuorovälillä.
> Lauantain 26.6 liikenteessä 16 000 matkustajaa, 18 h liikennettä 30 min vuorovälillä 2 vaunulla, 13-19 15 min vuorovälillä 4 vaunulla.
> 
> Ennustettu arkipäivän matkamäärä 26 000 5 min vuorovälillä.
> 
> Eli 2/3 matkaennusteesta saavutettu 1/6 - 1/3 kapasiteetista.
> 
> Saapa nähdä, mitkä ovat matkamäärät syksyllä 10 min vuorovälillä ja bussilinjaston muutosten jälkeen. Taitaa 26 000 ylittyä mukavasti.


Vaikka avajaiset sujuivat mallikkaasti niin onko tietoa miten sen "arjen" pyörittäminen on sujunut kun kaksi viidestä vaunusta on poissa pelistä onnettomuuden vuoksi? Milloin ne saadaan kuntoon ja yleisesti ottaen kysyisin, että jos jotain vastaavaa sattuisi suomalaisessa kaupungissa jossa on  raitiotie, niin kuka korjaukset maksaa meillä jos kaksi vaunua törmää? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Päivittäisestä toiminnasta saanee parhaiten tietoa tältä sivulta:
Bybanen facebookissa

Käsittääkseni kolarivaunuista ainakin toinen on jo liikennekunnossa.

Eiköhän kahden oman vaunun törmäillessä kulut maksa liikennöitsijä tai taloudellisessa vastuussa liikenteessä oleva taho, jollei kuljettajaa todeta vahingonkorvausvelvolliseksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käsittääkseni kolarivaunuista ainakin toinen on jo liikennekunnossa.
> 
> Eiköhän kahden oman vaunun törmäillessä kulut maksa liikennöitsijä tai taloudellisessa vastuussa liikenteessä oleva taho, jollei kuljettajaa todeta vahingonkorvausvelvolliseksi.


Sen takia kysyin kun tuli mieleen,  että jos pienehkössä kaupungissa iso osa sen käytössä olevista raitiovaunuista romuttuu käyttökelvottomaksi jostain syystä, niin seuraukset voivat olla katastrofaaliset, jos eivät mitkään vakuutukset korvaa.

Esim Uppsalassa raitioliikenne lakkautettiin aikoinaan sen jälkeen kun raitiovaunuhalli ja kaikki sen sisällä olevat vaunut tuhoutuivat tulipalossa.

Tällaisia seikkojahan on varmaan mietitty kun Turkuun suunnitellaan raitiotietä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Järkevästi rahoitetussa järjestelmässä vaunujen korjaaminen tai korvaaminen ei ole sinänsä ongelma. Joko vaunut on vakuutettu tai sitten varaudutaan siihen, että korjaus- tai korvauskustannukset maksetaan. Ongelma voi olla vain, jos rahoituspohja ei ole kunnossa.

Sen sijaan todellinen ongelma on se, että pienessä järjestelmässä useamman vaunun romuttuminen kuntoon, jossa korjaus tai korvaus kestää useita kuukausia tai vuosia, voi haitata pahasti liikennettä, jos korvaavaa kalustoa ei saada mistään. Näin voi olla esimerkiksi jos järjestelmä on epästandardi.

Tästä ei Bergenissä ole kyse, vaan pikkukolarista, jonka jälkeen vaunut saadaan kohtuuajassa kuntoon.

Turussa ja Tampereella olisi mm. tästä syystä tärkeä olla sama kalustostandardi ja sopimus
varakaluston ristikkäiskäytöstä.

Tulipalo vaikutti Uppsalan järjestelmän lakkautukseen, mutta tärkeämpiä syitä olivat autoilun edistäminen sekä se, että järjestelmää ei ollut modernisoitu kunnolla 1930-50-luvuilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sen sijaan todellinen ongelma on se, että pienessä järjestelmässä useamman vaunun romuttuminen kuntoon, jossa korjaus tai korvaus kestää useita kuukausia tai vuosia, voi haitata pahasti liikennettä, jos korvaavaa kalustoa ei saada mistään. Näin voi olla esimerkiksi jos järjestelmä on epästandardi.


Tätä nimenomaan tarkoitin. Jos esim Suomessa seuraava uusi raitiotie rakennetaan ensiksi vain jompaankumpaan kaupunkiin, Turkuun tai Tamperelle, ja toinen seuraa perästä vasta vuosien päästä jos ollenkaan, niin silloin standardiksi kannattanee valita joko sama kuin Helsingissä tai sitten Tukholmassa/Göteborgissa. Tässä saattaa piiletä se ristiriita että Tampere saattaa haluta kehittää enemmän Tram-Train tyyppisen järjestelmän jonka raideleveys on sama kuin rautateiden, kun taas Turulle sovinnee kevyempi erillinen järjestelmä. Sitten on vielä se Helsingin Jokeri josta ei osata sanoa oikein juuta eikä jaata millainen sen pitäisi olla sotkemassa kuvioita.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

Ei tämä nyt ihan niin vaikeata ole. Isot katastrofit ovat harvinaisia ja muutaman vaunun järjestelmiä on toiminut vuosikymmeniä.

Käytännön riskin suuruuteen vaikuttaa järjestelmän koko. Yksi ylimääräinen vaunu on iso hankinta pieneen systeemiin, samoin yhden vaunun vaurio on suuri ongelma. Tampereelle ja Turkuun tulee joka tapauksessa niin paljon vaunuja, että yhden vaunun vaurio ei liikennettä sotke saati kaada koko systeemiä, vaikka järjestelmät olisivat epäyhteensopivia keskenään ja Helsingin kanssa.

Tilapäisistä raitioliikenteen häiriöistä selvitään korvaavilla busseilla. Busseja on aina saatavilla lyhytaikaiseenkin tarpeeseen ja nopeasti. Vaikka Turussa, Tampereella ja Helsingissä olisi yhteensopivat systeemit, niin jos kolarin vuoksi tarvittaisiin vaunua, joka on tuotava toisesta kaupungista, siirtämiseen menee joka tapauksessa ainakin loppu vuorokausi. Valtaosa kolareista on kuitenkin sellaisia, että vaunu saadaan korjatuksi samassa ajassa. Eli käytännössä yhteisen varakaluston merkitys on hoitaa ennakoitu ja suunnitelmallinen huolto- ja korjaustoiminta, ei kolarivaurioita.

Julkisella puolella on ollut aiemmin käytäntönä, ettei omaisuutta vakuuteta. Käytännön hyvä syy on ollut, että oma tapaturmarahasto tulee halvemmaksi kuin voittoa tekevien vakuutusyhtiöiden vakuutukset. Nykyään vakuuttaminen taitaa olla yleistymässä, koska vakuutustoiminta on kansainvälistä ja sen ansiosta riskin jako laajemmalle alentaa vakuutusten hintaa.

Jokerin kalusto on yksi meneillään olevan HKL:n vaunuhankinnan optio.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Tampere saattaa haluta kehittää enemmän Tram-Train tyyppisen järjestelmän jonka raideleveys on sama kuin rautateiden, kun taas Turulle sovinnee kevyempi erillinen järjestelmä.


Voihan käydä toisinkin päin, että Turun verkon laajennukset tapahtuvat esim. Naantalin rataa ja muita satama-/teollisuusratoja pitkin (tosin sähköistys olisi todnäk 750 V ja kiskotus joka tapauksessa uusittava), ja edelleen Varsinais-Suomen lähijunaliikenne Loimaalle, Saloon ja Uuteenkaupunkiin voisi olla Karlsruhe- tai Chemnitz*-mallin mukaista duoratikkaliikennettä, tukena tottakai pidemmän matkan taajamajunat Helsinkiin ja Tampereelle.

*) ent. Karl Marx-Stadt

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tilapäisistä raitioliikenteen häiriöistä selvitään korvaavilla busseilla. Busseja on aina saatavilla lyhytaikaiseenkin tarpeeseen ja nopeasti. Vaikka Turussa, Tampereella ja Helsingissä olisi yhteensopivat systeemit, niin jos kolarin vuoksi tarvittaisiin vaunua, joka on tuotava toisesta kaupungista, siirtämiseen menee joka tapauksessa ainakin loppu vuorokausi. Valtaosa kolareista on kuitenkin sellaisia, että vaunu saadaan korjatuksi samassa ajassa. Eli käytännössä yhteisen varakaluston merkitys on hoitaa ennakoitu ja suunnitelmallinen huolto- ja korjaustoiminta, ei kolarivaurioita.


Joka tapauksessa, Bergenissä, joka on Turun ja Tampereen kokoinen kaupunki, oli 2 vaunua poissa käytöstä joka vaikutti siihen että alunperin luvattua vuoroväliä ei voitu läheskään toteuttaa avaamisen jälkeen. En tiedä onko siellä korvaavia busseja mahdollista ajaa raitiotiereittejä pitkin jos ne osittain kulkevat omalla penkallaan katuverkon ulkopuolella. Oletetaan että voi, mutta palvelutaso ei ole sama. Onni onnettomuudessa oli se että nyt on heinäkuu ja matkustustarve vähäistä ja lopulliset aikataulut astuvneat voimaan vasta syksyllä,  mutta noloa se että se sattui juuri ennen avajaisia ja sai siksi turhan paljon huomiota mediassa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joka tapauksessa, Bergenissä, joka on Turun ja Tampereen kokoinen kaupunki, oli 2 vaunua poissa käytöstä joka vaikutti siihen että alunperin luvattua vuoroväliä ei voitu läheskään toteuttaa avaamisen jälkeen.


Bergenissä ongelma tulee siitä, että on 2 vaunua pois 5:stä, eli kalustosta puuttuu 40 %. Se on sama asia kuin jos Helsingissä olisi rikki puolet tämän hetkisestä kalustosta. Se vastaa suunnilleen sitä, että liikenteen vaunutarpeesta olisi pois 40 % Helsingissä. Eli puolet on yli 50 vaunua rikki tai kolaroituina!

Ei tässä asiassa ole mitään merkitystä sillä, onko Bergen Turun kokoinen kaupunki vai ei. Ainoastaan sillä on merkitystä, kuinka suuri on suhteellinen puute kalustotarpeesta laskettuna.

Busseilla voidaan korvata mitä hyvänsa raideliikennettä, koska bussit voivat aina ajaa pysäkeille ja asemille, vaikka joutuvatkin ajamaan eri reittejä. Vain vesi- ja ilmaliikennettä ei voida korvata busseilla. On aivan selvä, että raitioliikenteen korvaaminen busseilla johtaa raitiotietä huonompaan tai jopa kehnoon palvelutasoon. Eihän raitiotien teko hyödyllistä olisikaan, jos sen liikenne voitaisiin yhtä hyvin hoitaa busseilla.

Eli Bergenin kolarivaunuongelma on ikävä tapaus raitiotien avajaisten kannalta, mutta ei todista mitään siitä, onko raitiotie hyvä ratkaisu Bergenissä tai Turussa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei tässä asiassa ole mitään merkitystä sillä, onko Bergen Turun kokoinen kaupunki vai ei. Ainoastaan sillä on merkitystä, kuinka suuri on suhteellinen puute kalustotarpeesta laskettuna.


On sillä se merkitys että jos Turkuun rakennetaan raitiotieverkko, se tuskin ainakaan ensi vaiheessa tule olemaan Bergenin verkkoa maantieteellisesti laajempi tai vaunumäärältään suurempi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Bergenin kokemuksesta on yksinkertaista ottaa oppia seuraavasti:

Raitiotielle ei luvata normaalia liikennettä ennen kuin kaupungissa on riittävä määrä vaunuja kestämään normaalin kolarivaurion aiheuttama tilapäinen kalustopula. Liikenteen alkuvaihe liikennöidään koeliikenteenä, vaikka se olisikin maksullista ja osa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää.

Bergenissä ei ole nyt luvattu 30 min tiheämpää vuoroväliä ennen elokuuta, eikä bussijärjestelmää olla muutettu vielä raitiotien mukaiseksi. 

Ei tässä ole mitään erityisen päivittelyn syytä. Käsittääkseni esim. Saarbrückenissa kävi samaan tapaan liikenteen alkuvaiheessa.

Myös esimerkiksi Helsingin metron ensi vaiheen yleisölle avoin ja maksullinen liikenne oli koeliikennettä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:54 ----------

Lisäksi: mielestäni olisi täysin järjetöntä rakentaa Turkuun ja Tampereelle keskenään ja RHK:n järjestelmän kanssa pysyvästi  epäyhteensopivat järjestelmät. Järkevä lähtökohta olisi 1520/1524 mm raideleveys ja 2,65 m kaluston leveys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Raitiotielle ei luvata normaalia liikennettä ennen kuin kaupungissa on riittävä määrä vaunuja kestämään normaalin kolarivaurion aiheuttama tilapäinen kalustopula. Liikenteen alkuvaihe liikennöidään koeliikenteenä, vaikka se olisikin maksullista ja osa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää.


Sen olen minäkin ymmärtänyt




> Bergenissä ei ole nyt luvattu 30 min tiheämpää vuoroväliä ennen elokuuta, eikä bussijärjestelmää olla muutettu vielä raitiotien mukaiseksi.


Mutta mitä luvattiin ennen onnettomuutta? 30 min on hyvin pitkä vuoroväli raitiotielle, ja jos aikataulut joissa luvataan 15 oli jo painettu ja laitettu yleiseen jakeluun niin joku voi saada toisenlaisen käsityksen järjestelmän luotettavudesta jos joka toinen vuoro ei kulje. Vrt esim VR:n ongelmat viime talvena ja millaisen arvosteluryöpyn VR sai vaikka aiheuttajana oli pääasiassa luonnonilmiö ja rautateiden kunnossapidosta vastaa viime kädessä valtion Liikennevirasto.




> Ei tässä ole mitään erityisen päivittelyn syytä. Käsittääkseni esim. Saarbrückenissa kävi samaan tapaan liikenteen alkuvaiheessa.


Siis onnettomuusuko? 




> Myös esimerkiksi Helsingin metron ensi vaiheen yleisölle avoin ja maksullinen liikenne oli koeliikennettä.


Niin oli, mutta Helsingin metron avajaiset pidettiin vasta koeliikennejakson jälkeen. Tosin koeliikenteen sujumisella ja avajaisilla ei ollut niin suurta merkitystä metron maineelle ylipäänsä  kun se valmistui, koska sen tahrasi aika tehokkaasti lahjusskandaali.

Bergenissä ei tiettävästi ollut lahjusskandaalia eikä sellaista varmaan tule Turussakaan olemaan mutta avajaiset olis kai sittenkin syytä pitää vasta koeliikennejakson jälkeen  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Avajaisten ja alkupäivien matkamäärät eivät viittaa luottamuspulaan.
Oppia asiasta pitää ottaa, mutta sen merkitystä ei pidä Rainerin tyyliin liioitella.

Bergenissä varmaankin kuningattaren aikataulu johti siihen, että avajaiset olivat kun olivat. 

Omalta osaltani en jatka enää tätä osaa keskustelusta.

Mielenkiintoisempaa on nähdä, miten liikenne toimii syksyllä 2010.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Avajaisten ja alkupäivien matkamäärät eivät viittaa luottamuspulaan.


Kun on kyse ihan uudesta liikennevälineestä, ja kun avajaiset järjestetään Norjan perinteiden mukaan isona kansanjuhlana arvovieraineen, niin tottakai se herättää kiinnostusta ja uteliaisuutta ja siksi matkustajamäärät ovat olleet korkeat. 




> Mielenkiintoisempaa on nähdä, miten liikenne toimii syksyllä 2010.


Näin on. Kun se varsinainen arki koittaa syksyllä voi vetää johtopäätöksiä miten bergeniläiset ovat ottaneet bybanenin omakseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## risukasa

> Julkisella puolella on ollut aiemmin käytäntönä, ettei omaisuutta vakuuteta. Käytännön hyvä syy on ollut, että oma tapaturmarahasto tulee halvemmaksi kuin voittoa tekevien vakuutusyhtiöiden vakuutukset. Nykyään vakuuttaminen taitaa olla yleistymässä, koska vakuutustoiminta on kansainvälistä ja sen ansiosta riskin jako laajemmalle alentaa vakuutusten hintaa.


Ainakin Helsingin kaupunki/HKL pitävät viisaampana ostaa vahinkojen käsittely ulkoa kuin hankkia omia työntekijöitä vahinkotarkastajiksi. Ehkä syynä on vahinkojen kausivaihtelu, tai sitten vain halu karsia ydinliiketoiminnan ulkopuolisia toimintoja. Likviditeetistä asia ei tosiaan ole kiinni.

----------


## GT8N

Ei voi muuta kuin katellisena onnittella Bergeniä. Hienoa että edes jossain päin pohjolaa asiat rullaa niinkuin pitää! Toivottavasti Turussa ja Tampereella nähdään jotain tällaista mahdollisimman pian.

----------


## JE

> Esim Uppsalassa raitioliikenne lakkautettiin aikoinaan sen jälkeen kun raitiovaunuhalli ja kaikki sen sisällä olevat vaunut tuhoutuivat tulipalossa.


Tulipalon jälkeen kaupunkiin hankittiin, käytettynä mutta kuitenkin, toisaalta jokunen vaunu lisääkin. Viimeisenä liikenteessä ollut Mälarenin linja taas oli oman yhtiönsä hallussa, eikä tulipalo koskettanut sitä mitenkään. Uppsalassa ratkaisevassa asemassa oli kuten Mikko totesi autoilun lisääntyminen ja jossain määrin myös puuttuvat investoinnit.

Mutta toki hyvin suuri korvaamattomissa oleva katastrofi voi tappaa pienen järjestelmän kokonaan. Viipurissa neuvostoaikainen lakkautus lienee ollut taustaltaan osaksi tämäntapainen (syöttöasemarikko).

----------


## Skurubisin

Valitettavasti se ei ollut vain ne kaksi (201 ja 202) vaunua joka kolaroi kolme viikka sitten. Vaunu 203 sai jälkejä kuin se osui ranskalis valmisteiseen henkilöauton kanssa loppuviikolla. En tiedä jos se on jo saatu takasin liikenteessen.

Sitten pieni mietintö: Mikä on oranssi, nopea, ajaa kiskoilla ja tunnelissa? Helsingin metro ja Bergenin pikaraitiotie. Sitten ne taitaa olla ihan samanlaisia!

Skurubisin

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Jos haluaa seurata Bergenin päivittäisiä kuulumisia, kannattaa liittyä tai seurata Bybanenin facebook-ryhmään: Bybanen facebookissa 

Yllä on myös linkit BT:n ja NRK:n bybanen - sivuihin.

Facebookin mukaan 203 oli liikennekunnossa to 17.6.2010 ja 201 piti olla liikennekunnossa 21.6.2010.

Vaunut 201-206 ovat Bergenissä ja 207 saapuu Facebookin mukaan 12.7.2010.

Omissa kuvissani ovat vaunut 204-206 liikenteessä. 204 oli ensi vaunu kaupungissa avajaispäivänä ja vaunulla 205 kuningatar Sonja tuli kaupunkiin. 

Vaunuissa on tietysti sisäänajokysymyksiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Se on hienoa, etta avajaiset sujuivat Bergenissä hyvin. En kuitenkaan lähtisi vielä iloitsemaan matkustajamääristä, sillä ensi päivien matkustajamäärät eivät kyllä kerro muusta kuin siitä, etta uteliaita huviajeljoita on paljon. Näinhän oli täällä meilläkin ysin aloittaessa pari kesää sitten. Okei, se on positiivista, etta uteliaita huviajelijoita on, mutta se ei kerro varsinaisesti ratikan suosiosta osana joukkoliikennejarjestelmää.

Mutta iloitsemisen aihetta varmasti tulee. Odotellaan nyt rauhassa syys-lokakuun matkustajamääriä. Nekin saattavat hyvin ylittää ennusteet (mikseivät ylittäisi, näinhän on tapana ollut ja oli muuten ysinkin kanssa, vaikka se ei olekaan kuin pieni lisä nykyiseen verkostoon), ja sitten voidaan jo perustellusti sanoa, etta Bergenin ratikka on menestys.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Bergenissä siirryttiin 10 minuutin vuoroväliin 16.8.2010 ja pääosa eteläisen Bergenin bussilinjoista muutettiin raitiotietä syöttäviksi. Matkamäärä on nyt noin 24 000 matkaa 240 päivittäisellä vuorolla eli keskikuorma on 100 matkustajaa. Vuoroväli nostetaan 5 minuuttiin kun kaikki 12 vaunua on toimitettu ja saatettu liikennekuntoon.

Raitioon 3/2010 tulee laajempi katsaus Bergenin pikaraitiotiehen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Matkamäärä on nyt noin 24 000 matkaa 240 päivittäisellä vuorolla eli keskikuorma on 100 matkustajaa.


Ja kun itsekin piti kaivaa tuolta aikaisemmista viesteistä: ennustehan oli 26 000 matkaa 5 minuutin vuorovälillä. Voisi kuvitella, ettei matkamäärissä enää ole kovin paljon uutuuskokeilijoita, vaan suurin osa on jo ihan vakiomatkustajia (tai satunnaisia normaalikäyttäjiä). Lienee siis melko todennäköistä, että se 26 000 matkaa ylittyy, kun tarjonta vielä kaksinkertaistetaan (ainakin ruuhka-aikaan?).

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Julkisuuteen kerrottu syksyn alun keskimääräinen matkamäärä on noin 22 000 matkaa/päivä. 
Alla linkki norjankieliseen juttuun jossa on mielenkiintoista ajsaa.

Bergens Tidenden juttu Bybanenin tilanteesta ja jatkomahdollisuuksista

Kävin myös Bergenissä uuden kerran nyt 27.-29.10. Liikenne on vakiintunut ja käyttäjiä on todella vaunun täydeltä. Liityntäbussiliikenne Nesttunissa on vilkasta, mutta onneksi vähenee kun linja jatkuu Lagunenin ostoskeskukseen. Rakennustyöt Nesttun - Lagunen - välillä ovat alkaneet, mutta paljoa ei vielä näy. Bybanen siirtyi 1.11.2010 10 minuutin vuorovälistä 6 minuutin vuoroväliin ruuhka-aikana.

----------


## hmikko

> Julkisuuteen kerrottu syksyn alun keskimääräinen matkamäärä on noin 22 000 matkaa/päivä. 
> [...] Bybanen siirtyi 1.11.2010 10 minuutin vuorovälistä 6 minuutin vuoroväliin ruuhka-aikana.


Kiitoksia linkistä. Matkustajaluvut siis ajalta ennen vuorovälin tihennystä. Lehtijuttu esittää, että tähän mennessä on mahdollisesti jo ylitetty 24 000 matkan tavoite. Ihminen tässä taas haroo hiuksia päästä kun katsoo Raide-Jokerin kanssa tahmailua.

Tämä meinasi etäisesti huvittaa:




> Er det en bytrikk, eller en forstadsbane?
> 
> Sannheten er at den kan være begge deler. Vognene kan kjøre i 70 km/t, noe som er mer enn raskt nok for effektiv transport over lange distanser. Men i løpet av de ti kilometerne mellom Byparken og Nesttun, er det bare de siste to som har forstadsbanefart.


Ilmeisesti asia ei tule rataa katsomalla selväksi edes sen valmistuttua, mutta sanomalehti ystävällisesti vääntää asian niin sanotusti raitiotiekiskosta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Bergenin pikaraitiotiehankkeen esittelyvideo (norjaksi)

----------


## Piirka

Viikolla uutisoitiin, että viranomaiset saattavat peruuttaa Bybanenin liikennöitsijän toimiluvan. Syyksi ilmoitettiin 19-kohtainen lista (turvallisuus)puutteista.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Bergenavisen kirjoittaa, että Bybanenin matkustajamäärä on kasvanut tänä syksynä. Keskimääräinen matkustajamäärä arkipäivisin on ollut loka-joulukuussa lähes 28000 matkustajaa päivässä. Viikonloput huomioiden päivittäinen keskiarvo on 23900 matkustajaa. Artikkelissa arvioidaan, että Bybanenin tihentynyt liikenne on yksi merkittävä syy matkustajamäärien kasvulle.

----------


## Piirka

Bergenin pikaraitiotien kakkosvaiheen osuus Nestun - Lagunen otetaan käyttöön 22. kesäkuuta, tasan kolme vuotta ykkösvaiheen osuuden avaamisen jälkeen kertoo Bergenavisen. Lehden toimittaja on työstänyt videopätkän "koematka - sekunti sekunnilta = 450 sekuntia". Lehti kertoo samalla, että kolmosvaiheen rakennustyöt (osuudella Lagunen - Fleslandin lentokenttä) ovat alkamassa - katupinnan alaisen infran uusimisella.

Vaunupulasta johtuen vanhemman kaluston suurempia huoltotoimenpiteitä on jouduttu lykkäämään. Ne päästään tekemään, kunhan vaunut 215 ja 216 lähiaikoina toimitetaan. Vaunu 217 toimitetaan kuukauden kuluttua ja 218-220 ovat rakenteilla. Ne toimitetaan Bergeniin syksyllä. Sitä seuraava kalustotoimitus käsittää vaunut 221-228, jotka ovat 10 metriä pidemmät kuin nykyiset vaunut. Myöhemmin myös nykyiset vaunut pidennetään 42 metrisiksi.

----------


## petteri

Kuinka monta vaunua Bergenissä nyt on?

----------


## Compact

> Vaunupulasta johtuen vanhemman kaluston suurempia huoltotoimenpiteitä on jouduttu lykkäämään. Ne päästään tekemään, kunhan vaunut 215 ja 216 lähiaikoina toimitetaan. Vaunu 217 toimitetaan kuukauden kuluttua ja 218-220 ovat rakenteilla. Ne toimitetaan Bergeniin syksyllä. Sitä seuraava kalustotoimitus käsittää vaunut 221-228, jotka ovat 10 metriä pidemmät kuin nykyiset vaunut. Myöhemmin myös nykyiset vaunut pidennetään 42 metrisiksi.





> Kuinka monta vaunua Bergenissä nyt on?


Voisi Piirkan sähkeestä vetää johtopäätöksen, että 14 vaunua on nyt. Kaikkihan tietävät alan suomalaista raitiotieprinttimediaa seuranneena, että vaunujen numerot alkoivat, myös 2000-luvulle loogisesti, numerosta 201. Yksinkertaisen loogista.

----------


## JE

Käsittääkseni sarjaa on toimitettu numeroon 216 saakka ja tilattu numeroon 220 saakka. Yhteensä 20 vaunun sarjasta siis tulee olemaan kyse.

----------


## Piirka

> vaunujen numerot alkoivat... numerosta 201.


Jostain muistan lukeneeni, että nykyvaunujen numeroinnissa huomioitiin Bergen Sporvein numeroavaruus (1... 143)

Vaunut 221-228 hankitaan kolmosvaiheen linjapidennystä Fleslandiin silmälläpitäen. Kun kaikki vaunut 201-220 ovat liikenteessä, päästään ruuhkassa liikennöimään 4 min välein keskustasta Laguneniin.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Bergenin vaunupidennyksestä ja uusien hankinnasta: http://www.bt.no/nyheter/lokalt/byba...l#.UbcmbRU0msp

Tuollainen vähän yli 40 metriä taitaa olla muodostumassa aika yleiseksi pituudeksi uudemmissa ratikkajärjestelmissä.

----------


## Skurubisin

Tänään avattiin Bybanenin toisen rakennus vaihe, Nestunista Laguneniiin. Kolmas vaihe Lagunenista Fleslandiin (Lentokenttä) aletaan rakentamaa 5.elokuuta.

http://www.bt.no/nyheter/lokalt/Byba...l#.UcQ0wxyIa68
http://www.fanaposten.no/incoming/By...net-49687.html

/Skurubisin

----------


## Antero Alku

Bergenissä on valmistunut liikennetutkimus. Sen mukaan raitiotien palvelualueella joukkoliikenteen osuus on kasvanut 19 %:sta 28 %:iin. Raitiotie on siis kasvattanut palvelualueensa joukkoliikenteen käytön osuuden 1,5-kertaiseksi.

Bergenin raitiotie rakennettiin reitille, jota palveli aikaisemmin tiheä bussiliikenne, joka koostui useista linjoista. Kun raitiotien ensimmäinen vaihe valmistui, se korvasi bussit päätepysäkkinsä Nesttunin ja Bergenin keskustan välillä. Ensimmäisen vaiheen päätepysäkki oli vain pysäkki, jonka vieressä oli bussipysäkki, jolle ennen keskustaan ajaneet bussilinjat purkivat matkustajansa. Pysäkkilaiturin toisella puolella seisoi ratikka. Ei siis tehty eikä tarvittu kymmenien miljoonien kauppakeskusta vaihtoterminaaliksi tasonvaihtoineen tai muuten kävelymatkaa muutamasta metristä pidentämään.

Kun metro aloitti Itä-Helsingissä, mitään kasvua joukkoliikenteen käytössä ei tapahtunut.

Bergen on hyvin verrattavissa Tampereen ja Turun olosuhteisiin sekä nykytilanteen että suunniteltujen raitioteiden osalta. Tarkoitus on korvata runsasta bussiliikennettä raitiotiellä ja järjestää vaihdot bussien ja ratikan välillä yksinkertaisella ja halvalla mutta matkustajan kannalta parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla.

Bergen on myös verrattavissa Helsingin olosuhteisiin nykyisten bussiliikenteen pääkäytävien osalta. Paitsi että Helsingissä näillä suunnilla raitiotie on jo valmiina. Puuttuvat vain raitiotien liikenne-etuudet ja nykyaikaisen kokoluokan vaunukalusto.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

Tein Bergenin liikennetutkimuksesta ja Bergenin ratikasta blogiartikkelin.

Antero

----------

